# Tipplers for beginners?



## Moubre733

I am very new to pigeons and was thinking about getting a pair of young tipplers. After they have gotten settled down I would let them out. Do they naturally just fly high and come back later?


----------



## Print Tippler

yes, they most definitely do. You can resettle adult tipplers very easily yet alone young birds. They are great for beginners i think. They don't always fly high, they fly high and low. Young birds will probably only fly low for awhile if they dont have old birds to take them up. But they will go up in due time. If you have other questions i can help. Tipplers are my main bird got 68 birds (fledged), 63 of which are tipplers. 

Do you have a loft for them? The best thing to do is to build a trap door on it for them to go through, but just opening the door to let them out works. You need to settle them in for acouple weeks, 3 to be safe. And depending on how old they are feed them once a day and you need a feed call, like screws in metal can or a whistle or whatever to use before and while they eat. That way the know that means food. Then the first couple times you let them out do it 1 or 2 hours before sunset.


----------



## Moubre733

Thanks for the reply! How long do they generally come back in? I am so nervous I sould let them out and they would leave. I would hate to loose one. Also, how many should I get for them to be happy? Do they still fly well when only a pair is flown? I may end up just getting Parlor rollers so I can snatch them up when theres a hawk.


----------



## Libis

A pair seems like too few birds to be very safe from hawks.


----------



## Print Tippler

Well, without droppers they usually come in at sunset. Rollers are not very good at hawk avoidness. But pigeons don't trap in when hawks are actively right there. They normally scatter and return. So the tippler is better than rollers since tippler have a good homing ability and they are great flyers. So if keeping them alive is the concern then tipplers are better. If you like rollers more then you have to way the options. I don't think roller do very well in small groups. Tipplers should be in 3 bird teams at the least.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I would advise you to go with the tipplers since they are more capable of evading hawk attacks and can be trained fairly easily (not saying rollers cannot be).

However, I would advise you to keep more than 1 pair if you plan to fly the youngsters. A flock of even 10 pigeons can be attacked and at the end of the year you may only have 2 or 3 birds left (depending on how many hawks are in the area and how frequent the attacks are).

I would say breed from 2-3 pairs and then fly their youngsters. You should build a dual- kit box if you can and raise the 2-3 pairs on one side, and the youngsters on the other side. 

Here is a good example which has 3 sections but you only really would need 2 sections:


----------



## Rafael/PR

hey print trippler , is the trippler has the best defense against hawk, flying higher then the hawk so they cant dive on them with speed? also which trippler fly the highest in the air , i read somewhere that the record for trippler staying up without comming down is 22 hours and 5 minute? i find that awesome that a bird could stay that long in the air, im hoping one of our pt friend of mine will sell me a pair he only like 15 minite from my home if he does i be a happy camper


----------



## Print Tippler

The only bird that should be called "tippler" is the English tipplers. Some people call some high flyers breeds tipplers to describe how it fly. They fly up and down in the clouds so they may be up high for half and hour then come back low and go back up. Next to the racers they are the best i think. They are a pure performance bird meant only for flying.


----------



## sdymacz

Orliks in Saint Petersburg have a record of 28 hours, all flying contests are held during the summer months and especially during the "White Nights" when there is only at best 20 minutes of dusk. Use high power spotlights and leg bells to try to track the kit is a must.

No national club permits night time contests even with such devices. The Orliks are stubborn pigeons and if the fancier is not in control of them, the Orliks will be in control of the fancier himself.

Good read
From
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Orlik/BRKOrlik.html


----------



## Rafael/PR

na i cant believe any bird could stay up that long, lol , either way i truly want a pair now


----------



## Print Tippler

yeah, a rule is you can't turn any lights on until you want them to drop.


----------



## sdymacz

I would like to have some, but now I have planes being routed over my house, they have changed their route in the last five years. Now I think there's a plane every 5 min its crazy. My helmets and Owls don't fly high but also don't fly long if not lounging out on the roof they peck on the kitchen door to get my attention


----------



## rpalmer

This is a bit off topic but all the right people are here to answer my question without starting a thread for it.

What does it mean when a flyer says the birds are hitting the pins? What are pins???


----------



## Print Tippler

When they are dots in the sky and you can not see any flapping of wings.


----------



## Rafael/PR

lol,well one thing for sure if you own tipplers and they fly that high you will need to buy a set of Binoculars so you could see them when they become little pins in the sky


----------



## a.townflyer

this is for print tippler. do you know how good of a homing instinct the tippler pigeon has. is it anything like the homer.


----------



## rx9s

I have taken my Tippler 60 mile


----------



## a.townflyer

Ok thanks a lot


----------

